
Best personal wiki after voodoopad and gitit - sectic
https://github.com/tankywoo/simiki
======
sectic
I'am a big fan about how to struct my note. Personal wiki is my ultimate
choice. After Voodoopad been selled and not updated, I believe in 'simiki'
meet all my need.

\- pure markdown. \- easy deploy to github pages. \- easy preview in local
broswer.

